# WLAN + WPA @ Gentoo

## tHE mOlE

Wie bekomm ich einen Zugang zu meinem Access-Point über WLAN?

Im Kernel wird das ja noch nicht vollständig unterstützt.

Irgenwie bin ich aber auch zu blöd das etwas richtiges zu kompilieren. Das Problem ist, dass die Verbindung über einen USB-Port hergestellt werden muss. Ich hab den WLAN Adapter von D-Link (DWL-122 Vers. A)

Ich will aber alles so einrichten, dass ich meine WPA config auf der Fritz!Box lassen kann.

please help!!! -ich bekomm sonst ne Krise

Was muss ich machen, dass alles geht?

THX  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## inode77

Readme für wpa-supplicant (leider auf englisch)

http://hostap.epitest.fi/cgi-bin/viewcvs.cgi/*checkout*/hostap/wpa_supplicant/README?rev=HEAD&content-type=text/plain

Ein update auf "baselayout" 1.11.x ist zu empfehlen um die viel besseren gentoo net/wireless init skripte zu bekommen.

Ich habe leider keinen wpa fähigen ap zum ausprobieren.  :Sad: 

----------

## reptile

mit baselayout 1.11.9-r1 und wpa_supplicant 0.3.8 bei einem centrino mit ipw2200 (treiber und firmware unstable):

/etc/wpa_supplicant.conf:

```

ctrl_interface_group=0

ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant

eapol_version=1

ap_scan=1

fast_reauth=1

network={

        ssid="deine_ssid"

        proto=WPA

        key_mgmt=WPA-EAP WPA-PSK

        pairwise=TKIP

        psk=dein_pre-shared-key

}

```

/etc/con.d/net:

```

modules_eth1=( "wpa_supplicant" )

wpa_supplicant_eth1="-Dipw"

config_eth1=( "dhcp" )

config_eth0=( "dhcp" )

```

/etc/conf.d/wireless ist leer bzw. alles auskommentiert.

/etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6

```

ipw2200

ieee80211

ieee80211_crypt

ieee80211_crypt_wep

ieee80211_crypt_ccmp

ieee80211_crypt_tkip

```

das device benutze ich mit ifplugd

/etc/conf.d/ifplugd:

```

INTERFACES="eth0 eth1"

AUTO="no"

BEEP="yes"

IGNORE_FAIL="yes"

IGNORE_FAIL_POSITIVE="no"

IGNORE_RETVAL="yes"

POLL_TIME="1"

DELAY_UP="0"

DELAY_DOWN="5"

API_MODE="auto"

SHUTDOWN="yes"

WAIT_ON_FORK="no"

MONITOR="no"

ARGS=""

```

hth

----------

## tHE mOlE

THX ;o) 

ich werd das sofort mal ausprobieren.

Mal schaun ob alles klappt. Man hört sich unter Gentoo wieder.  :Cool:  (hoffentlich...)

Ich will mal wieder nen fetten emerge -sync machen.

cya

----------

